# update of eden,age 5months



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

pictures of my little girl,at 5months.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha ha - that's exactly the same expression as Billy after a bath!
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pic number 1 she looks so much like Picnic .. ahhhh I love these updates  

Wow are puppies are growing up so quickly...

Here is my growing Picnic ..

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Eden is gorgeous, lovely glossy coat.


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Precious. Love them wet Poos!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Eden ... Well 5 Month Old Birthday ... Love Picnic xxx

Karen it would be great to get Picnic and Eden (Honey & Willow included of course) together in the summer ...


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

birthday wishes to picnic,big kisses,,,,,eden.

jojo,that would be great,we would love to meet up with you,honey and picnic.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok thats a date for the better weather  

It would be lovely to see if Eden and Picnic still have a bond ...


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the name Eden, and what super pics!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Eden is beautiful, lovely pictures! 

Daisy has that look after her bath aswell! They look so sorry for themselves!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww, lovely pics Karen. Rocky has had his op...just waiting for wound to heal now. I'm glad he has a white bib or we would have difficulty telling them apart. Can't wait for them to meet  xx


----------

